# piercing your cock



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

So I was talking to a guy recently and he has 8 Piercings on his cock. I asked him why, and he said it made sex better for "her". 

Do any of you guys have this done?

Have any of you girls had sex with someone that had this either?

What do you guys think about it?


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not averse to body piercing, but I think anyone who has ever done this is a monumental idiot, and deserves to have those things ripped out. I laughed when Monica Bellucci ripped out the Marilyn Manson wannabe's Prince Albert in Shoot 'em Up.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Aleksei said:


> I think anyone who has ever done this is a monumental idiot, and deserves to have those things ripped out.


Okay but why do you think that? 

From what he told me he went through a lot of pain to make his "item" ribbed for her so why does that make him an idiot. And why does you opinion justify removal of it? 

Cause you gave no real evidence.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just... no. Fuck no.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm not into piercing either. But it seems like the guy really loves "her", whether she's a girlfriend or a wife. Whatever floats their boat ya know?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm just imagining what his penis will look like after he's 60. Do the holes get bigger due to gravity?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

There are some vibrators that have rotating metal balls in them, under the rubber. They tend to hit certain places in the vagina. Just sayin'.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I'm just imagining what his penis will look like after he's 60. Do the holes get bigger due to gravity?


Ohhh I have no idea, but it's not like they are beauties to start with.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

I told him not to go through with this, but in the end it wasn't my choice as he's over 18-


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Okay but why do you think that?


Because I do.



> From what he told me he went through a lot of pain to make his "item" ribbed for her...


Which is precisely why he's an imbecile for doing so.



> Cause you gave no real evidence.


This is an opinion. I don't need evidence.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

I remember over-hearing someone saying that they had one, and I googled it. Ouch.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I never have - and hopefully never will - pierce[d] myself with anything purposefully.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Aleksei said:


> Because I do.
> 
> 
> Which is precisely why he's an imbecile for doing so.
> ...


Because is not a reason.

It doesn't make him an idiot for wanting to please his woman! I'm sure you have your own style and that's fine. But this just happens to be his. So what makes your way so much better? Why isn't his woman worth it?

Yes it is an opinion, but I find that ones that actually have evidence to back them up are better than the ones that don't. Yes there are both good and bad opinions. 

This is a personal preference, who the hell are to impose your way on him?


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> who the hell are to impose your way on him?












I'm God.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Aleksei said:


> I'm God.


No you're not. You are a child.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey. I ain't gonna knock it. Admit I'd be totally freaked at the initial siting of a ribbed penis. Could be Glorious. Or just weird.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

moon said:


> Hey. I ain't gonna knock it. Admit I'd be totally freaked at the initial siting of a ribbed penis. Could be Glorious. Or just weird.


I know, I can't make up my mind on which it might be. But I think that I am leaning towards glorious.


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> No you're not. You are a child.


If you must know, I think protecting your man-tool is priority numero uno for every man on the face of this Earth, both from a personal perspective (or at least should be), and from a societal one (because reproduction is one of nature's prime directives -- along with survival). Getting a penis piercing is completely irresponsible, and getting it ripped out is essentially Darwin award-worthy, and almost certainly an effective form of eugenics. If you wanna please your woman, get ribbed condoms. Or grab a copy of _The Multi-Orgasmic Man_. FFS do not get your dick ran through with metal rings.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Aleksei said:


> If you must know, I think protecting your man-tool is priority numero uno for every man on the face of this Earth, both from a personal perspective (or at least should be), and from a societal one (because reproduction is one of nature's prime directives -- along with survival). Getting a penis piercing is completely irresponsible, and getting it ripped out is essentially Darwin award-worthy, and almost certainly an effective form of eugenics. If you wanna please your woman, get ribbed condoms. Or grab a copy of _The Multi-Orgasmic Man_. FFS do not get your dick ran through with metal rings.


To each their own. Yeah?


On top of that ribbed condoms are shit. BRING FORTH THE METAL RIDDLED PENISES


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

If it takes 8 piercings to make sex better for her, then I imagine he has no idea how to stimulate a woman. 

Anyhow, piercing the lovelies just seems like a really bad idea.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Troisi said:


> If it takes 8 piercings to make sex better for her, then I imagine he has no idea how to stimulate a woman.
> 
> Anyhow, piercing the lovelies just seems like a really bad idea.


I don't know the particuliers but I imagine from what he was saying that he was just going the "extra mile".


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Aleksei said:


> If you must know, I think protecting your man-tool is priority numero uno for every man on the face of this Earth, both from a personal perspective (or at least should be), and from a societal one (because reproduction is one of nature's prime directives -- along with survival). Getting a penis piercing is completely irresponsible, and getting it ripped out is essentially Darwin award-worthy, and almost certainly an effective form of eugenics. If you wanna please your woman, get ribbed condoms. Or grab a copy of _The Multi-Orgasmic Man_. FFS do not get your dick ran through with metal rings.


Oooooh so you are one of those guys that thinks his cock is the center of the universe and ordained by God. It all makes sense now. Put your ego in check buddy. It's a freaking slab of flesh NOT THE HOLY GRAIL!

What you think is right clearly isn't to him. If you don't want to set off the metal detectors then fine don't get it done. But if he want's to again, you are in no position of higher standing to tell him other wise. 

I also just sent him a text asking if he can still make sperm and if everything functions okay. And he said yes. So if it doesn't damage it what's the harm?


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

moon said:


> To each their own. Yeah?


Stll Darwin award worthy.



> On top of that ribbed condoms are shit. BRING FORTH THE METAL RIDDLED PENISES


What about metal-riddled condoms? 

God I love being Ne-dominant.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

Eh, they can have at it.

No metal rod is going through my peepee.


My tongue, on the other hand...


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Aleksei said:


> What about metal-riddled condoms?


Well to be quite honest I'm not interested in ribbed anything guess I like my plain jane penises just as much as you do. I chimed in 'cause what I really like is for people to have the right to do what they want to their bodies for their own reason(s) and if that reason is to bring more pleasure to another body, that's cool. Why fight that, it's not you he's having sex with.


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

He can do what he wants. It's just stupid.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Aleksei said:


> He can do what he wants. It's just stupid.


Hehe it's ok.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Aleksei said:


> He can do what he wants. It's just stupid.


No it's not stupid. It's just stupid to you. There is a huge difference child. Learn it.


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> No it's not stupid. It's just stupid to you. There is a huge difference child. Learn it.


I'm 21. I don't know if you just thought I was a kid or you're some pretentious old fart, but "child" is out of place. regardless.

Stupid to me = stupid, from my perspective.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

said:


> _The Risks
> 
> The most common side effect of piercing is infection, which can often be prevented by conscientious aftercare practices and good hygiene. However, infection should not be considered insignificant; it can spread and cause serious health problems, including sterility and potentially life-threatening conditions. If equipment isn't being sterilized at a piercing studio, the procedure has the potential to pass on any number of diseases, including leprosy, tetanus, tuberculosis, hepatitis, HIV, and other STDs.
> 
> ...


Genital Piercing Information on MedicineNet.com



said:


> Genitals (men)
> 
> Frictional irritation, infection, paraphimosis, penile engorgement, priapism, recurrent condyloma, urethral rupture, urethral stricture, urinary flow interruption


Complications of Body Piercing - November 15, 2005 - American Family Physician

I say NO to piercings in general and FUCK NO to genital piercings. I am not risking it. If other people want to take such a risk for something so trivial they can do so. I won't stop them.


----------



## simulatedworld (Jun 15, 2010)

I once knew an ESTP that pierced his own cock and would just show it to new people uninvited upon meeting them.

Man, fuck that guy. I'm glad I don't know him anymore.


----------



## nocturnaldaze (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't believe for a second that he did it for "her". If he did then he wouldn't be bragging about it to you.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Aleksei said:


> I'm 21. I don't know if you just thought I was a kid or you're some pretentious old fart, but "child" is out of place. regardless.
> 
> Stupid to me = stupid, from my perspective.


You maybe 21 but you act like a child. 

Yes, well maybe you should be open minded and except (not agree with) but except someone else's perspective.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

nocturnaldaze said:


> I don't believe for a second that he did it for "her". If he did then he wouldn't be bragging about it to you.


"For her" means "For whomever he's fucking at the time."


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Molock said:


> Genital Piercing Information on MedicineNet.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of the diseases that were listed in that first box you can get from have sex anyways regardless of piercings. So I don't really see the point?

And leprosy? Really? What the hell?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

nocturnaldaze said:


> I don't believe for a second that he did it for "her". If he did then he wouldn't be bragging about it to you.


Why does it matter WHY he did it? If he did it for himself big deal. If he did it for "her" awesome. But really that is so unimportant to the main point of this thread.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

NO FUCKING WAY!

There's a lot of risks and complications that could arise. There's only one thing that's supposed to rise down there.

Not to mention looking fuck ugly. 

Baffles the mind.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't even want the conventional places pierced, never mind my penis.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

I would never do that. Ever. For anyone. I think you need to be mentally impaired for doing something like that. 8 times? Well that is another class of impaired by itself.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> You maybe 21 but you act like a child.
> 
> Yes, well maybe you should be open minded and except (not agree with) but except someone else's perspective.


So thinking that getting your penis pierced is absolutely stupid is childish? Are you serious?


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

Someone better laugh, I had to look through some horrible shit to find this pic.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

Alistair said:


> So thinking that getting your penis pierced is absolutely stupid is childish? Are you serious?


Pay her no mind, I'm almost certain she's not a day over 16.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> So I was talking to a guy recently and he has 8 Piercings on his cock. I asked him why, and he said it made sex better for "her".
> 
> Do any of you guys have this done?
> 
> ...


Oh hell NO!!!! So much pain.... How badly is this guy whipped in order to do such a thing?! The only way this thread could've gotten worse is if you talked about a guy piercing his "berries". How many women would actually get turned on by seeing a guy with such a piercing? I'll admit that I like women who get their snatches pierced and God only knows how much that must have hurt... But I wouldn't ask them to do it, fuck that!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Why do you assume he was "whipped"? It could be that he did it with her in mind rather than her pressuring him in some way.


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> You maybe 21 but you act like a child.
> 
> Yes, well maybe you should be open minded and except (not agree with) but except someone else's perspective.


boy i sure am glad that someone berating me for being childish didn't just misspell the word "accept"


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Alistair said:


> So thinking that getting your penis pierced is absolutely stupid is childish? Are you serious?


No, they way he has conveyed his opinion as if he is God is childish.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> Oh hell NO!!!! So much pain.... How badly is this guy whipped in order to do such a thing?! The only way this thread could've gotten worse is if you talked about a guy piercing his "berries". How many women would actually get turned on by seeing a guy with such a piercing? I'll admit that I like women who get their snatches pierced and God only knows how much that must have hurt... But I wouldn't ask them to do it, fuck that!


He wasn't asked to do it by anyone. He made the choice himself. 

So it's okay for a woman but not a man? That is so sexist!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Aleksei said:


> boy i sure am glad that someone berating me for being childish didn't just misspell the word "accept"


See only a child would point out something THAT STUPID! It also wasn't misspelled, it was the wrong word. You fail to see that doesn't discredit what I was saying.

CHILD!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

ENTrePenuer said:


> Someone better laugh, I had to look through some horrible shit to find this pic.


Yes, well that was your choice.


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> No, they way he has conveyed his opinion as if he is God is childish.


Sense of humor. Get one. I think it's on sale at Macy's.



ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> See only a child would point out something THAT STUPID!


Correction: Only a pedantic dick would point it out.











> It also wasn't misspelled, it was the wrong word.


Yeah, that's loads better.











> CHILD!


Yes, this is definitely very mature.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

Aleksei said:


> Sense of humor. Get one. I think it's on sale at Macy's.


Tell better jokes and people might actually laugh with you, sweetheart.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Aleksei said:


> Sense of humor. Get one. I think it's on sale at Macy's.
> 
> 
> Correction: Only a pedantic dick would point it out.
> ...


Why are you even still here?

You said what you needed to. Stop trolling.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

To each their own, but I would find it very unsightly... I mean the thought of getting pierced down there itself is so scary to me *shivers*


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Oleas said:


> To each their own, but I would find it very unsightly... I mean the thought of getting pierced down there itself is so scary to me *shivers*


I find it interesting. I would never ask a guy to do that EVER though. That would totally be his choice. But IDk it interest me.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> He wasn't asked to do it by anyone. He made the choice himself.
> 
> So it's okay for a woman but not a man? That is so sexist!


You did read the last two sentences in my last post right?

"I'll admit that I like women who get their snatches pierced and *God only knows how much that must have hurt... But I wouldn't ask them to do it, fuck that!"*

Was I not being clear here how I like something but wouldn't ask someone to do it? Further, when one posts, do they not convey either A) facts and absolutes or B) OPINIONS? I was voicing my opinion that I like girls who get such a thing done but I wouldn't tell them to get it done just for my own pleasure. Also, when I posted "...God only knows how much that must have hurt...", I was emphasizing that those peircings must hurt like hell! Why do it?! Further, if people are even doing this nonsense of letting needles go anywhere near highly sensitive areas... Man, I just don't what they're thinking! Why let needles go anywhere down there?!

We all have our different lifestyles to live and our own choices to make. I have a fear equalling that of the idea of hell of the idea of getting my wang pierced but some people might be willing to do it. The main thing I want to say here is: *Live and let live; do whatever you want to do*. However, my last post was just voicing my opinion which was apparently rudely misinterpreted. *I am not sexist! I believe in equal oppurtunity and freedom for all people no matter what they look like, what occupation they have, what gender they are, or any such differing factors they may have.*


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> You did read the last two sentences in my last post right?
> 
> "I'll admit that I like women who get their snatches pierced and *God only knows how much that must have hurt... But I wouldn't ask them to do it, fuck that!"*
> 
> ...


Okie dokie! :tongue:


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I can see myself doing the ladder type but I'd go no more than three rungs, probably just one close to the head. I'm not a fan of genital piercings on girls, I'd be afraid of ripping it out.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Psilocin said:


> Tell better jokes and people might actually laugh with you, sweetheart.


Well, at least four of us thought it was funny - if you'll notice the "thank"s.


ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Why are you even still here?
> 
> You said what you needed to. Stop trolling.


I, for one, have seen no trolling.
Please do not continue to make threads on this forum if you expect everyone to agree with you.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Azrael said:


> Well, at least four of us thought it was funny - if you'll notice the "thank"s.
> 
> I, for one, have seen no trolling.
> Please do not continue to make threads on this forum if you expect everyone to agree with you.


If I wanted everyone to agree with me I wouldn't make such threads! 

I could care less if he agreed with me. In fact he has been the one who is more opinionated than I am on this topic so what the hell is your point?

Saying "4 people liked it" is no concrete evidence of anything other than 4 people liking it. NOT that more people liked it than disliked it. And certainly not evidence that you/he is right about anything. So that statement is completely not applicable to anything of importance, (other than being non-objective and boosting your ego's) : P


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Totters of to get a rusty blunt nail, a jaggedy raggedy stiletto -_ for what women could indeed resist the almighty lure of a shoe_ dangling from my magnificent manhood.

oh, and lobotomy


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> If I wanted everyone to agree with me I wouldn't make such threads!


This is not apparent. 


ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> I could care less if he agreed with me. In fact he has been the one who is more opinionated than I am on this topic so what the hell is your point?


Then why the personal attacks as a response to his dissent?


ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Saying "4 people liked it" is no concrete evidence of anything other than 4 people liking it. NOT that more people liked it than disliked it. And certainly not evidence that you/he is right about anything. So that statement is completely not applicable to anything of importance, (other than being non-objective and boosting your ego's) : P


Well, that was silly.
I said that to provide evidence of one thing: that people _did_, in fact, laugh at Aleksei's joke (contrary to Psilocin's unfriendly comment.)
I did not make any statement on whether this was a majority, nor that this had any bearing on who is "right."
If you want to attack an argument, try to understand it first.


----------

